# What kind of honey did the bees make this year?



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Very little after mid July.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Clover and alfalfa right up to Labor Day


----------



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

Clover and alfalfa


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine made mostly Rape/Canola honey. I don't particularly like it only for the fact that it crystalizes QUICK!


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

mine made a decent amount early, apple, cherries, service berry, etc... i pulled those supers august 1st and extracted, and put them back on wet and made a good crop of mostly knapweed with a little clover. pulled that last week of august. i averaged 70 pounds per hive on about 75 hives, and they went into winter too heavy.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

The bees made a very light honey this year. I thought maybe clover and basswood. Maybe had a slight caramel flavor??

I would also say that due to the cool, wet weather that they didn't make as much as they should have. Always next year though!

Oh ya...........some nice light cappings wax is always a bonus.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I got lucky this year and had a small crop of Sourwood in late July. Then the bees built up on Ragweed, Aster, and Knot weed for winter. Nothing from the Goldenrod at all for me this year.

We had no real spring flow from anything but blackberry this year which the girls kept to get through the dearth later on with.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

dadandsonsbees said:


> Mine made mostly Rape/Canola honey. I don't particularly like it only for the fact that it crystalizes QUICK!


I too harvested Canola honey. A 100 lbs off of each of my 2 hives. I strained it through filters down to 400 microns and it turned into beautiful creamed honey that people paid a premium for. Plus my hives have gone into winter heavy.
Colino


----------

